# Newbie here!!!



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

I have been looking around here alot lately and here sooner or later going to by a handgun...i have kinda of decided between a glock of some kind and a springfield xd both in 9mm i wont be carrying it but just maybe for my truck or home defense and range so i just wanted to get a little thought on this 

thanks dk


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!



dkgreyf150 said:


> I have been looking around here alot lately and here sooner or later going to by a handgun...i have kinda of decided between a glock of some kind and a springfield xd both in 9mm i wont be carrying it but just maybe for my truck or home defense and range so i just wanted to get a little thought on this
> 
> thanks dk


Glocks and XDs are both good choices. The Glock sits a little lower in your hand, so it probably won't bounce/flip quite as much when fired, and they are a bit more rust-resistant than the XDs in my experience (speaking to your intended use as a truck-gun). The XDs have a more refined trigger pull and nicer/sturdier sights than the Glocks straight-out-of-the-box.

I'm a big Glock fan, myself (have several, all 9mms). Can't really go wrong with a Glock in 9mm.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines

You won't go wrong with either of your choices. Try to rent them both and go with what you shoot better and feels better in your hand.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. As DJ said, either is a good choice for your applications.:smt023


----------



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum and to guns in general. My advise to you would be find a gun range that rents several different models and brands and try several of them out. You may find out that you just don't shoot Glocks well but are very accurate with another brand. Try as many as you can before you make a decision.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

best bet is to borrow or rent different weapons til u find the one u like best a gun should be a lifetime investment


----------

